# I want a serious relationship.



## Young Turkish (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello, I am a 24 year old Turkish. 
I want a serious relationship. Age difference is not important to me, we just love each other. Women who want to get in touch, send a message on Instagram. Login • Instagram


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi there, this isn't actually a dating site.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey @Young Turkish, this site is for relationships, but not for people who are looking for one. You will be more successful in trying things like Hinge, Bumble, etc.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

TAM is not a dating site.


----------

